# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  TPK-Kurs

## Gretchen88

Hallchen an alle!
Ich fange nun zum WS an Zahnmedizin zu studieren und bin einfach noch voller Fragen und wollte die gern einfach mal loswerden (Ich hoffe das ist ok^^?)
Ich hab mir meinen zuknftigen Studienplan angeguckt und dabei sind mir die TPK-Kurse ins Auge gefallen.
Was genau muss ich mir darunter vorstellen? Zum einen doch technische Arbeiten und auch z.B. Abdrcke machen oder?
Macht man die Abdrcke eigentlich an seinen Kommilitonen oder in diesen "Puppen" (ich denke, ihr wisst, was ich meine^^)  :hmmm...:  
Ich habe einfach mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und dabei Bilder aus verschiedenen Unis gefunden, es scheint so, als wrde man auch bei seinen Kommilitonen bohren, kann das sein? (Ich hab ja viel Vertrauen, aber ich trau mir das nicht zu^^) oder bleibt es hierbei nur bei Zahnmpflege der Mitstudierenden?
Ok, dass waren jetzt einfach mal meine ersten Gedanken=)
Wrd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand vielleicht ein bisschen was darber erzhlen wrde.

Alles Liebe

----------


## Miss_Lady

hi, 
also im TPK -Kurs lernst du eher die Anatomie der Zhne kennen :Smilie:  
1. Aufgabe Zhne schnitzen aus Wachs
2. Aufwachsbung guckst du hier: http://timms.uni-tuebingen.de/Browse...achstechnik%2f

3. Krone,
   Klausur
4. Prothese

wo studierst du? so ist es jedenfalls in HH.
 lg

----------


## Sawyer

Das "K" in "TPK" steht brigens schon fr "Kurs" ;).

Und an deinen Kommilitonen wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht rumbohren, keine Angst.

----------


## Rosaaa

Hallo an euch alle,

Ich studiere in Mnchen, bin im fnften Semester, habe den Phantom II Kurs im letzten Sommer gemacht aber nicht bestanden, wegen des praktischen Teils, die Klausur habe ich mit 16 Punkten von 20 geschafft, in diesem Fall muss man beide  wiederholen, der kurs findet nur in Sommerferien statt, ich habe den Kurs im August dieses Jahr noch mal gemacht, praktisch bestanden und muss nicht noch mal machen, die klausur aber mit 11 Punkten leider nicht bestanden, weil ich krank gewesen bin, und somit habe ich zwei Versuche verloren,  habe nur einen, und muss  ein Jahr lang warten, bis ich die Klausur schreiben kann, weil es vor August nchstes Jahr keine Nachholklausur gibts, ich bin wirklich frustriert und wei nicht mehr was zu tun ist!!
 ich wei nicht, ob ich die klausur wo anders schreiben kann als Gasthrerin oder so was.
es wre sehr nett von euch, wenn jemand mir Vorschlge gibt, oder einen Weg kennt, weil ich nicht glauben kann, dass ich ein ganzes Jahr warten soll wegen eines einzigen Punktes!!!!!!

liebe Gre

----------


## hennessy

im TPK lernst Du den Umgang mit den einzelnen Werkstoffen kennen und wirst bungen damit durchfhren. 
An Patienten (egal ob Kommilitonen oder nicht) wirst Du erst nach dem Physikum gelassen.

----------


## *strunzina*

TPK an der MHH:
Zhne aus Wachs schnitzen, Zhne zeichnen, Bruchreparatur, Lckenhalter, Aufwachsbung, Teilprothese und Kronen herstellen.
Bei uns ist macht man erst im Phantomkurs was an den Puppenkpfen.
Gru

----------


## Salzi19

TPK in Erlangen:

Gipsmodelle und Alginatabdrcke
groe Zhne aus Wachs formen
Shore-Platte
Krone mit Verblendung
Teilprothese

Is aber gut machbar, allerdings sollte ma net zu empfindlich auf blde Sprche reagieren   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## HumNeut

> ...allerdings sollte ma net zu empfindlich auf blde Sprche reagieren



Student: "Sieht das halbwegs gut aus? Was muss ich da noch machen?"
Assistent: "Machen sie halt mal nen Zahn draus!"

 :Big Grin: 


Wenn du pedantisch veranlagt bist, wird dir dieser Kurs sehr viel Spa machen. Wenn du aber dazu neigst, eher mal etwas "irgendwe" zu machen, damit es fertig wird, dann wirst du dein blaues Wunder erleben: Jede Minute, die du zu Beginn der Arbeit eingespart hast, indem du ungenau gearbeitet hast, wird du beim Fertigstellen mit einer Stunde "Geradebiegen" verbringen.

Ansonsten wird dir fter (je nach Kursleiter tglich oder auch tglich mehrmals) zum Heulen sein, aber nimm dir einfach Aristoteles zu Herzen("Freude an der Arbeit lsst das Werk trefflich geraten."), dann klappt das schon.  :Smilie: 

Ich hatte jedenfalls Spa OBWOHL ich fast jeden Tag kurz zum heulen raus musste. (Dabei bin ich wirklich keine Heulsuse oder so...)  :Keks:

----------


## hennessy

Assi: "da hab ich aber schon schneres gesehen!"
Studi: "Aber nicht von mir."

----------


## Salzi19

Student: Knnen Sie bitte mal die Okklusion berprfen?
Prof: Ne, des is mir zu dreckig, fragen Sie doch mal bei der Mlldeponie nach...

----------


## DerAndere

na jetz macht ihr mir ja alle richtig mut^^nchste woche geht los.

lg

----------


## Salzi19

@DerAndere: Keine Angst, da gewhnt ma sich dran und dann macht der Kurs echt Spa   ::-dance:  .....meistens zumindest *g*

----------


## DerAndere

> @DerAndere: Keine Angst, da gewhnt ma sich dran und dann macht der Kurs echt Spa   .....meistens zumindest *g*


ok da hoff ich mal drauf. macht man da (zum ende hin?) schon was mit echten zhnen? oder gibts gips und plastezhne..ist warscheinlich an jeder uni anders was.

lg

----------


## Yuka

Echte Zhne gibts erst in der Klinik! Musst dich "leider" erst noch mit Kunststoffzhnen zufrieden geben  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

> ok da hoff ich mal drauf. macht man da (zum ende hin?) schon was mit echten zhnen? oder gibts gips und plastezhne..ist warscheinlich an jeder uni anders was.
> 
> lg


Du kannst ja schon mal mit echten extrahierten Zhnen ben und sehen, wie schnell man manchmal in der Pulpa sein kann.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EzRyder

Haben die Kunstoffzhne denn auch ne Pulpahhle und Wurzelkanle?
 ::-winky:

----------


## Mr. Listen

nein: 



> Du kannst ja schon mal mit *echten extrahierten Zhnen* ben und sehen, wie schnell man manchmal in der Pulpa sein kann.

----------


## Salzi19

> Haben die Kunstoffzhne denn auch ne Pulpahhle und Wurzelkanle?


Nein, aber da kostet einer 2 Euro, d.h. kaputt machn kann ganz schn teuer werden   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Nein, aber da kostet einer 2 Euro, d.h. kaputt machn kann ganz schn teuer werden


ist Absicht!  :hmmm...:  
Damit wird der schonende Umgang geschult.

----------


## Salzi19

> ist Absicht!  
> Damit wird der schonende Umgang geschult.


  :Nixweiss:   Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....warum hat mir des 4 Semester lang keiner gesagt??  :Oh nee...:   ::-angel:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....warum hat mir des 4 Semester lang keiner gesagt??


ist auch Absicht. Sptestens, wenn Dich in der Klinik die erste Pulpa anlacht, wirst Du extrem vorsichtig arbeiten.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tvn90

Hallo!

Du hast Frage: Wie ist TPK Kurs?
Fr mich ist das beste Semester nach Anatomie. Du bist wie ein Zahnarzt oder Zahntechniker whrend deine Medizin Kollegen immer noch wie Hhner laufen. Das habe  ich richtig genossen.
brigens musst du Leistung bringen. Arbeiten anfertigen und viel lernen. Der Oberarzt nimmt das sehr persnlich, wenn du dein Klausur falsch schreibst. Also anstrengen, Gas geben und Physiologie lernen.
Zahnpflege und O! die Untersuchung an Kolegen ist nett und du wirst dich immer wieder daran erinnern.

Gru

Zahnis

----------


## Movimiento26deJulio

> Hallo!
> 
> Du hast Frage: Wie ist TPK Kurs?
> Fr mich ist das beste Semester nach Anatomie. Du bist wie ein Zahnarzt oder Zahntechniker whrend deine Medizin Kollegen immer noch wie Hhner laufen. Das habe  ich richtig genossen.
> brigens musst du Leistung bringen. Arbeiten anfertigen und viel lernen. Der Oberarzt nimmt das sehr persnlich, wenn du dein Klausur falsch schreibst. Also anstrengen, Gas geben und Physiologie lernen.
> Zahnpflege und O! die Untersuchung an Kolegen ist nett und du wirst dich immer wieder daran erinnern.
> 
> Gru
> 
> Zahnis


Jaaa.... Eh ne du bist kein Zahnarzt im TPK, sondern eigentlich ne Witzfigur. Aber das merkt man erst spter.

----------

